# How to skip the 3PDT and wire for “always on”?



## Caldo71 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi folks,
So I’m in the midst of a project involving the mounting of a few different pedalpcb circuits into a 2U rackmount enclosure. 

Whether they are in or out of my signal chain will be handled entirely by my voodoo labs hex switcher. This being the case, any kind of 3PDT switch really becomes superflous and takes up unnecessary room in the enclosure. 

So I would LOVE to know (being a newb to all this) if there is a way to jumper those four little lugs at the front of my pedalpcb circuitboards so that these little guys are just ALWAYS ON!

Can someone maybe draw a little diagram of that?


----------



## Gordo (Feb 3, 2021)

Easy enough without a diagram.  The 4 pads represent (left to right) IN | GND | LED | OUT.  Simply run a wire from IN to your input jack, OUT to your output jack, and GND to the sleeves of both jacks.


----------



## Caldo71 (Feb 3, 2021)

Gordo said:


> Easy enough without a diagram.  The 4 pads represent (left to right) IN | GND | LED | OUT.  Simply run a wire from IN to your input jack, OUT to your output jack, and GND to the sleeves of both jacks.


THAT'S TOO EASY!

So if I do that, and still wire the LED into the proscribed holes at the rear of the PCB, the LED will still light up properly, right? Only it will ALWAYS be lit up...


----------



## spi (Feb 3, 2021)

Caldo71 said:


> So if I do that, and still wire the LED into the proscribed holes at the rear of the PCB, the LED will still light up properly, right? Only it will ALWAYS be lit up...


I think you need to ground the LED pad for the led to light.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 3, 2021)

+1, yupp just ground the LED pad.


----------



## Caldo71 (Feb 5, 2021)

yep that worked.


----------

